# New to Alpina and the Worldtimer



## TheCurator

So I thought I knew all about watches until a friend of mine decided to provide me a bit of education. Previously the world of FP Journe, Richard Mille, JLC and other names in the Super Premium range, wer unknown to me.

TOP WATCH BRANDS - 2011 - Courtesy of United Brands LLC: United Brands LLC, United Brands Worldwide, United Brands Creative Management

The marketing team at Rolex had done their job well and I was told to think they were simply the best therefore, a lot of quality brands had totally escaped my consideration until I visited an AD here. I asked the sales associate for a recommendation on a sporty, durable watch, with an in-house movement capable of displaying multiple time zones. Sounded simple, I was actually hoping (and expecting)t hey had a JLC Master Geographic to match my Master Calendar, which I had purchased from this location. To my surprise, he took me past the IWC and JLC displays, over to the Alpina line. Immediately I was intrigued and after seeing the other alternatives in the store, by the time I left I was pretty sure it was between Alpina and the IWC Worldtimer.

Being skeptical about a brand I hadn't heard of before, and in such a reasonable price range, I went home and began some research. I was surprised to discover the rich heritage of the company, the perceived quality of the construction and the value of this brand!

Needless to say, given the title of this post, I ended up purchasing the Alpina and couldn't be happier.

*First Impression*
So how do I like it? Well, let me start by saying this watch is likely going to become my most frequently worn watch even though I don't consider it my "best", that honour is reserved for my Jaeger LeCoultre Master Calendar. To be fair, I can't compare it to my JLC and don't think it should be. The two pieces are in totally different categories and are marketed for different purposes. Whereas the JLC feels more refined, elegant and appropriate with a suit, the Worldtimer is more sporty and versatile, something I could wear...well, just about any other time...maybe even with a suit with that leather strap.








*
Aesthetics*
Let's do a quick recap of the watch. The _44mm case_ is rendered in brushed and polished stainless steel. A convex sapphire crystal, exhibition case back, is _100-meter water-resistant (10 ATM)_, an in-house movement and "limited" at 8,888 pieces. The media indicated that watch is finished off with a black leather crocodile strap however, I am not positive this is the case. I believe it may be calf leather with a crocodile finish...especially at this price point.

I showed this to a friend and her first impression was "I don't know how to tell the time on this, or where to look", she then took a closer look and was able to read it easily. Contrasted to when I looked at it, I immediately appreciated the slightly complicated face, as opposed to a stark one, so I think different users will have different opinions on this. I find you can easily tell the time in your home time zone at a glance and then it requires barely more attention to discern the time in the other location you desire.

Before I purchased the piece, I had read that the hands were too long and the reviewers hoped Alpina paid attention to this feedback and addressed this design feature when the watch was launched. While the shorter hands would obscure less of the numbers on the main dial, I think the longer hands allow an easier reading of the outer dials. This is just my opinion and I believe others will have different preferences but let's see whether Alpina makes any adjustments.

*Feel/Comfort/Strap*
This is my largest watch to date and I was surprised to discover like the feel on the wrist. I have a small frame but I still feel this is the right size, not overly large or heavy and extremely comfortable. Interestingly a friend who frequently wears Panerai thought it was only a 40mm case as first glance, so when he tried it on (for a brief moment when it was pried from my hands), he was surprised it met his requirements of a large, chunky bezel as well.

As I may have eluded to earlier, I am not entirely thrilled by the strap but perhaps I am being a little hasty. It feels chunky and stiff, but I haven't really had the chance to break it in as yet. Except for the JLC, my other pieces all have stainless steel bracelets so again, so this isn't a fair comparison, but it is my perception when I switched to the Alpina. The croc leather on the JLC definitely feels more luxurious but it should, since there is a $7,000 price difference between the 2! I think the Alpina, in appealing to that sporty niche, has a more durable feel, and could be subjected to more extreme conditions, before being replaced. I think I just have to get used to it and I will have lots of time to do so.

*Summary*
Overall, given the design, functions and price point, I think a person would be hard pressed to find another watch that offers better value. From my perspective, they have lived up to their strategy to produce "luxury and lifestyle watches at accessible luxury prices..." For someone who literally stumbled on to this brand, I consider myself quite lucky and will definitely keep my eye on future releases. If you were on the fence about getting this watch and want my opinion, I would say head out to your nearest AD and have a look before they are all gone. It deserves serious consideration.


----------



## BrentYYC

Bravo... nice review, Ryan.


----------



## TheCurator

Thanks Brent.... too kind.


----------



## UhrAlt

It is a nice watch and great price for the factory movement, but.... What is the point of the date wheel? I wouldn't want to see 31 for every month, and that big? Just my $0.02. Hate that design/look. I almost bought this one new recently, AD discounted to $3,100, and ended up getting the Ernst Benz world timer with the steel bracelet used in near mint condition for $1,800 instead. Love it and it is running great, gaining about 1.5 secs/day. It is a gmt with a city ring so not a true comparable, of course.


----------



## gtuck

I am trying to figure out how this works. Is the 24 hr disk permanently attached to the hands--meaning it is not independently adjustable? So, once you place your own city at 12 o'clock, the rest of the world time zones are accurately placed--obviously assuming you have to mentally adjust for DST. GMT, though, would be incorrect for more than half the year when you are observing DST or summer time.

Also, I cannot find any information regarding caliber FC or AL 718 on either web site. I was looking for information regarding the base caliber, how it is adjusted at FC and the expected accuracy.


----------



## BrentYYC

gtuck said:


> I am trying to figure out how this works. Is the 24 hr disk permanently attached to the hands--meaning it is not independently adjustable? So, once you place your own city at 12 o'clock, the rest of the world time zones are accurately placed--obviously assuming you have to mentally adjust for DST. GMT, though, would be incorrect for more than half the year when you are observing DST or summer time.
> 
> Also, I cannot find any information regarding caliber FC or AL 718 on either web site. I was looking for information regarding the base caliber, how it is adjusted at FC and the expected accuracy.


You set the city ring in whatever way makes sense for you (put your home zone at the 12 position, for example). The 24 hour GMT ring works just like a regular GMT hand and moves independently and is set independently, so once it's set to correspond to the city ring correctly you merely adjust it twice a year to account for DST changes. In the photo it shows Chicago as 10 o'clock on the GMT ring but in the spring you would move the GMT ring forward one hour just as you would with a GMT hand on a typical GMT watch. Once set properly it functions as a true world timer where the time for all the corresponding cities is always correctly shown.

Although it doesn't say it anywhere on the Alpina website, the AL718 caliber is based on the in-house designed and manufactured AL710 caliber (presumably the same movement with the addition of a GMT module?). Basic specs for the AL718 are missing from the Alpina website, and they made a mistake with AL710 specs on the website and pasted the specs for the manual-wind, regulator type AL950 caliber where the AL710 specs should be. For that matter, it also appears they pasted the written description of the AL710 where the description for the AL950 should be. The basic information for the AL718 from the website (as you have no doubt already viewed) simply describes it as a 26 jewel, 28,800 beat movement with 42 hr power reserve.... no mention of accuracy or adjusted positions.


----------



## gtuck

Thank you BrentYYC. I'm interested to see--or feel--how to adjust cities disk, 24 hr disk, time and date all with one crown. With the Ball world timers you have to jog back and forth to sync the 24 hr disk with the hour/minute hands making the adjustments for DST or changing time zones a bit more complicated. The cities are not adjustable. I'm very interested in seeing how it's really done on the 718 movement. 

Thanks again.


----------



## BrentYYC

gtuck said:


> Thank you BrentYYC. I'm interested to see--or feel--how to adjust cities disk, 24 hr disk, time and date all with one crown. With the Ball world timers you have to jog back and forth to sync the 24 hr disk with the hour/minute hands making the adjustments for DST or changing time zones a bit more complicated. The cities are not adjustable. I'm very interested in seeing how it's really done on the 718 movement.
> 
> Thanks again.


I'm on a waiting list to get one, so I can't say for certain how the adjustments are made through the single crown. My description of how it functions was based on reading several articles about it where reviewers described how it worked, so my description might be flawed. What I do know for sure is that the 24 hr/GMT ring rotates once every 24 hours to show the correct time for the 24 cities on the outer ring, and the city ring is independently adjustable to allow it to be synchronized properly with the GMT ring.


----------



## UhrAlt

BrentYYC said:


> I'm on a waiting list to get one, so I can't say for certain how the adjustments are made through the single crown. My description of how it functions was based on reading several articles about it where reviewers described how it worked, so my description might be flawed. What I do know for sure is that the 24 hr/GMT ring rotates once every 24 hours to show the correct time for the 24 cities on the outer ring, and the city ring is independently adjustable to allow it to be synchronized properly with the GMT ring.


These guys have it in stock and will ship. They quoted me 10% off.


----------



## BrentYYC

UhrAlt said:


> These guys have it in stock and will ship. They quoted me 10% off.


 You forgot the link (or a mod stripped it out)


----------



## UhrAlt

BrentYYC said:


> You forgot the link (or a mod stripped it out)


Alpina Watches from Authorized Alpina Watch Dealer


----------



## TheCurator

BrentYYC said:


> I'm on a waiting list to get one, so I can't say for certain how the adjustments are made through the single crown. My description of how it functions was based on reading several articles about it where reviewers described how it worked, so my description might be flawed. What I do know for sure is that the 24 hr/GMT ring rotates once every 24 hours to show the correct time for the 24 cities on the outer ring, and the city ring is independently adjustable to allow it to be synchronized properly with the GMT ring.


Yes, BrentYYC is correct with his description of how the watch is set and works. Basically, just set it with your home city on the top (at 12 O'Clock). Set in conjunction with the GMT/24 Hour (middle dial), to identify whether am or pm, on the GMT/24 hour ring. Use the independently adjustable city ring to see the time in the other zones.


----------



## gtuck

TheCurator said:


> Yes, BrentYYC is correct with his description of how the watch is set and works. Basically, just set it with your home city on the top (at 12 O'Clock). Set in conjunction with the GMT/24 Hour (middle dial), to identify whether am or pm, on the GMT/24 hour ring. Use the independently adjustable city ring to see the time in the other zones.


Can I set all three independently? For example, I am a ham radio operator and think in terms of GMT and would prefer that time zone at 12 o'clock. Being in the Pacific Time Zone, local time and the 24 hour disk would coincide with Los Angeles. In spring, I would advance local time for DST but would wish the 24 hour disk to remain the same and thus still show GMT accurately.


----------



## TheCurator

Gtuck, hope the PM helped. I guess you would have to set the main dial and coresponding 24hr dial and set the city ring to account for your zone, assuming the zones you are interested in all account for DST.


----------



## gtuck

Well, I found an AD in LA with one in stock and handled it today. It appears the hour/minute hands and the 24 hour disk are permanently linked. Both track when the crown is rotated in either direction. The other crown position adjusts the cities disk in one direction and the date complication in the other. It is a beautiful watch and hacks of course. I know you can't have it all, but I was hoping.


----------



## TheCurator

So now that you have seen it will you be getting it? From your post it doesn't sound that way.


----------



## gtuck

I'm really not sure yet. It is a beautiful watch. Will be seeing the Ball Trainmaster Worldtimer COSC Monday at Topper in Burlingame, CA and then decide. Each watch has decided advantages. 

Ball--independent adjustment of 24hr disk and hour hand; stainless steel bracelet option at no additional cost; superior lume with tritium tubes; fully visible city bezel; COSC

Alpina--uncluttered face except for date complication disk, larger (44 v 41) so cities more legible to older eyes ;-), in-house movement although accuracy unknown because web site data incomplete; ease of initial set up and adjustment.


----------



## TheCurator

To the Alpina's list of advantages, you can add Limited (sort of).... at 8,888 pieces, which brings me to my next question. I heard that Alpina puts out about around 10,000 - 15,000 pieces annually (subject to correction), which still makes their watches kind of harder to come by. If you decide on the Alpina, do you have the one in LA on hold?


----------



## gtuck

TheCurator said:


> To the Alpina's list of advantages, you can add Limited (sort of).... at 8,888 pieces, which brings me to my next question. I heard that Alpina puts out about around 10,000 - 15,000 pieces annually (subject to correction), which still makes their watches kind of harder to come by. If you decide on the Alpina, do you have the one in LA on hold?


No I didn't. After thinking the entire thing through, if I get a world timer, it will be the Ball. Hope to see it tomorrow but picked up a bit of food poisoning yesterday I'm afraid and all I can think of is getting home. We are still about a 15 hour drive away.


----------



## Will3020

Thanks for the review,and I think a beautiful time piece, congrats !


----------



## BrentYYC

Wooo hooo.... I just got word from the A.D. I've been dealing with for the past few months (waiting listed), and he said there are a handful of Worldtimers slated for North America in March and one of them has my name on it. I wish I had it to take on my trip to the Caribbean tomorrow.


----------



## gtuck

BrentYYC said:


> Wooo hooo.... I just got word from the A.D. I've been dealing with or the past few months, and he said there are a handful of Worldtimers slated for North America in March and one of them has my name on it. I wish I had it to take to the Caribbean tomorrow.


Congratulations! Tell us how you like it. It is truly a gorgeous watch!


----------



## TheCurator

That is AWESOME! Let us know when you get it and send some pictures... even a mini review to say how you like it? Is the AD the same one I used?


----------



## BrentYYC

TheCurator said:


> Is the AD the same one I used?


No, it's an FC dealer that put in a special order for me.


----------



## jbbusybee

Thanks for the detailed and interesting review we've been talking to Alpina for the last few months about coming on board as an AD. 

I think they are interesting and well made watches, and seem to be gaining a good reputation.

Might have a factory tour coming up soon.

If anyone has any questions about Alpina...always happy to ask my contact.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TK-421

how about some pics of the back?


----------



## BrentYYC

TheCurator said:


> That is AWESOME! Let us know when you get it and send some pictures... even a mini review to say how you like it? Is the AD the same one I used?


I'm still waiting.... grrrrrr. No word. I can't believe how few of these things have been shipped from the factory after the big announcement last spring. I'll bet barely 20 of them have hit North America. I wonder what the big hold up is? There seems to be lots of FC Worldtimers around, but no Alpinas.


----------



## manofrolex

great looking watch and I agree luxury at a reasonable price.


----------



## BrentYYC

Houston.... we have a problem.

It's been almost six months now since I placed my order for a Worldtimer and put down an $800 deposit, and still no sign of any watches being shipped to North America since the handful that were shipped in the initial batch last Autumn. What's the problem?????


----------



## gtuck

BrentYYC said:


> Houston.... we have a problem.
> 
> It's been almost six months now since I placed my order for a Worldtimer and put down an $800 deposit, and still no sign of any watches being shipped to North America since the handful that were shipped in the initial batch last Autumn. What's the problem?????


I wonder if they have had to retool to insure a perfectly flat disk that Peter Stas mentioned in the FC WorldTimer thread. If I remember correctly, the Alpina is larger of the two world timers. Perhaps the disk is as well.

Sure hopes it comes thru for you soon.

I finally gave up on a world timer. The functionality I would really like--the IWC-- is waaay too expensive for my modest means. 
I ended up getting a German hand wound Marine watch from Tourby. No complications. Doesn't even hack. But I love it!


----------



## BrentYYC

I just heard today after my earlier post that they have a batch that are going through QC testing at the moment, and I'll get the first one. My guess is the majority of Worldtimer movements have been going to the FC Worldtimer and they simply having been building many Alpinas... just my gut feeling.


----------



## Loco

Nice watch. I just found out about Alpina two weeks ago and last week I picked up this Alpina Extreme Sailing Limited Edition https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/i-went-shopping-854551.html?highlight= I have recieved so many compliments on this watch that I am amazed that I had never heard of them before.

I just love the fit and finish.:-!

Dean


----------



## BrentYYC

Loco said:


> Nice watch. I just found out about Alpina two weeks ago and last week I picked up this Alpina Extreme Sailing Limited Edition https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/i-went-shopping-854551.html?highlight= I have recieved so many compliments on this watch that I am amazed that I had never heard of them before.
> 
> I just love the fit and finish.:-!
> Dean


I've been a fan of Alpina for quite awhile, but not having a local AD makes it difficult to pull the trigger. You're lucky you have an Alpina AD in Regina. There's not a single dealer in Alberta, which is unbelievable. I contacted the Regina AD back when I was shopping around for a Worldtimer, but unfortunately they were in the process of moving to a new location when I called and couldn't do anything for me that day, and I ended up placing my order through an Ontario dealer.


----------



## funkright

Brent could you PM me what the net $ was for this watch? I'm based in Vancouver and am enamoured by this time piece


----------



## TheCurator

Did anyone on this thread either see (more recently) or get one of these watches yet?


----------



## BrentYYC

TheCurator said:


> Did anyone on this thread either see (more recently) or get one of these watches yet?


Still waiting.... and waiting.... and waiting....

I've bought five other watches in the time since I placed the order (and put down a substantial deposit) for a Worldtimer.


----------



## BrentYYC

Well lookie, lookie... who finally got his cookie?

Ms. FedEx delivered a package to me, and guess what was inside? FINALLY!!!









I think I understand what the difficulty is in getting an Alpina Worldtimer. I knew that only a handful had made their way to North America seven months ago, and none since then, so I assumed it was a distribution issue. Although Alpina states there will be 8,888 pieces produced, and has claimed on the forum that it has been a best seller since it was introduced a year ago, the serial number of mine is in the 130's, and I was told it was from the most recent batch manufactured. The production of these has obviously been extremely small. I've said it before, but my gut tells me the in-house movements for this watch are in short supply and most of the supply has been going to the Frederique Constant Worldtimers.

Well... enough whining on that topic. On to the watch.

I have to agree with everything TheCurator said about the watch in his initial review, so I won't bother repeating what he has already so eloquently stated. It's a very handsome piece, and, for me, the sportier look of the Alpina version versus the Frederique Constant versions ticks the right boxes. If I have one complaint about it, it's the strap. It's a thick, alligator embossed leather strap with matching stitch, but it feels and looks plasticy, and the all-black scheme is a bit too formal looking for the watch IMO. A contrasting white stitch would have suited the sportiness of the watch better, as would better quality leather, or genuine alligator. My first order of business is to decide on a new strap for it, so any suggestions would be appreciated.

So far, over the past twelve hours, it has gained two seconds. It's nice to see such a high level of accuracy out of the box, and hopefully it will get even better as it gets its legs over the next few weeks.

Here it is on the wrist.


----------



## ghibli

Congrats! Looks great. Look forward to your review after you have the chance to wear it for a bit.

My local dealer (in BKK) indicated that they'll have their first shipment come in couple weeks time. Look forward to seeing it in person.


----------



## TheCurator

That is awesome! I am so happy that you received yours, congratulations!

I actually haven't worn any of my other watches since I received this one and I am still pretty happy with it. 
In a nutshell, I really agree with your synopsis on the strap and wished the same thing with respect to the look. As for the feel, I also wholeheartedly agree with what you wrote and wanted to share my additional thoughts. When I first purchased the watch, I remember telling the sales associate that the strap feels a little stiff and he told me it should soften up a little. Now, having had the piece for a little while, I am fine with the feel strap however, I am not sure that is because I have become accustomed to it or that it did soften. Thinking about it now, it is still stiffer than I would like.

When looking at alternatives, I believe the ones I identified as viable options were 10% of the cost of the piece or more, which caused me to pause on that purchase. Perhaps I was looking in all the wrong places, so would appreciate any suggestions on potential alternatives.


----------



## YanniKers

Very nice watch. Many reviews claim this is the "mostworld timer for the money". Most swiss world timer watches will cost over $10k. Under $10k you really have 2 choices: this beautiful Alpina and the Frederique Constant.


----------



## BrentYYC

YanniKers said:


> Very nice watch. Many reviews claim this is the "mostworld timer for the money". Most swiss world timer watches will cost over $10k. Under $10k you really have 2 choices: this beautiful Alpina and the Frederique Constant.


I've read many reviews that have said the same thing... that you can't find a better value in a true worldtimer with in-house movement. It's like having an IWC for a third of the cost.

And one other nice thing... it was initially running +4 sec/day out of the box, but after a few days on my wrist it has settled in at +1 sec/day. I'm very pleased with that.


----------



## BrentYYC

TheCurator said:


> That is awesome! I am so happy that you received yours, congratulations!
> 
> When looking at alternatives, I believe the ones I identified as viable options were 10% of the cost of the piece or more, which caused me to pause on that purchase. Perhaps I was looking in all the wrong places, so would appreciate any suggestions on potential alternatives.


I'm trying to find something that will look and feel good, without having to spend $200-300 to get it. The past couple of days I've been wearing it on a Breitling type (heavily padded) carbon fibre style strap with white stitching, and that type of sporty strap seems to suit the aviation style of the watch nicely. I also have a Breitlng style black calf strap with red stitching on order that I'm going to try out on it. It's hard to make out the strap detail in this photo, but on the wrist the Kevlar pattern really pops and looks great with the dial.


----------



## TheCurator

Hey there, I do like the look of that strap, better than the one that came with the piece. I am going to head into an AD here and see what options are available.


----------



## BrentYYC

TheCurator said:


> Hey there, I do like the look of that strap, better than the one that came with the piece. I am going to head into an AD here and see what options are available.


I just received the German-made, Breitling style calf strap with red stitching that I ordered to try on the Worldtimer. What do you think?


----------



## Loco

I like the look of the new strap but I think Alpina has a Carbon fibre looking strap with red stitching that would look great on your watch. 

Dean


----------



## manofrolex

BrentYYC said:


> I just received the German-made, Breitling style calf strap with red stitching that I ordered to try on the Worldtimer. What do you think?


I like the watch but as with my own Alpina, the only thing they need to work on is that crown ...not a huge fan but could not agree more with value for money


----------



## TheCurator

I like the look of the carbon fiber from a texture perspective but also really like red highlights, as they go with the Alpina brand symbol and highlights on the face.


----------



## Roamy360

I own one of these Worldtimers and can say I have been very happy with it. Easy to adjust the cities in the crown's second position. A real value. I love looking at the different time zones and imaging what the day is like around the world at this time. I also like the 12 hour white for day and 12 hour black for night ring that moves throughout the day. You always know where the sun is in relationship to the world. Fun watch to wear.


----------

